# Well, well, well some tortie is BUSTED



## Torty Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, look what my boy Lou did today while I was at work......... I am sooo proud he dug his first hole!!! He is busted because he got into the garden behind a tomato plant which WAS fenced off by a picket fence, mowed right over that puppy and started digging. Of course there are plenty of other places to dig..... I didn't think he knew how!!! Yay Lou!!!! I am going to block it tomorrow, because there is a crazy dog that lives back there. So here he is in all his glory, I guess it was hard work because he crashed out cold at the scene of the crime!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2011)

You know tortoises and digging kinda remind me of children. You know how when children are really little and you can't wait for then to learn to talk? Then they do talk and your so happy, excited, and proud.  Doesn't take long til the child start repeating things it shouldn't  and in front of those they really should not be repeating it to.  Then you start to kinda wish the child would just be quiet.  Same thing applies to tortoises and learning to dig.  Enjoy!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha, being naughty is exhausting!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 29, 2011)

We are so silly. I was so proud too when Abscess Nose dug his first burrow. He is only the size of my hand and 361 grams. So he's little and I was just a proud Mama...
Nice job Lou!


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

We are silly and that's what is fun. My husband caught him in the act. Darn it, I just love that silly tort!!!


----------



## ascott (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Laura (Aug 29, 2011)

he must be sensing its time to find a place for winter...


----------



## Ashliewood (Aug 30, 2011)

So cute with his legs stretched out... He looks tired ;-)


----------



## bikerchicspain (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol torts are so funny, I have a young male trying to mate with another male and in the end they both end up asleep with the other in the humping position asleep with his head resting on the other males back..


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 30, 2011)

digging is a lot of work, and they sure do a heck of a job once they get started...


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 30, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> Lol torts are so funny, I have a young male trying to mate with another male and in the end they both end up asleep with the other in the humping position asleep with his head resting on the other males back..


That is soooo funny Yvonne!!!


----------



## Valerie B. (Sep 2, 2011)

My little one is working hard at digging underneath a plant. At least she's pointed away from the fence and back towards our yard. I love when she is just layed out looking totally pooped!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 2, 2011)

And so it begins.....LOL. He sure is cute.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Valerie and JOy! We filled it up and he went right back. Now there is a board there. So hopefully he will find another spot! It sure looked like he enjoyed it. I don't care if he digs, just not under that part of the fence!


----------

